# Taille des caracteres dans les titres des fenetre



## gershom (4 Novembre 2009)

Je viens d'acheter un nouvel imac 21,5 pouces.
Je trouve les caractères du titre des fenêtres trop petits.
Et aussi la barre perso dans firefox et les intitulés des onglets me sont quasi illisibles.
En plus on ne voit pas bien quel onglet est actif.
Existe t il un moyen de changer la taille de ces caractères.
En vous remerciant pour vos réponses


----------



## Fìx (5 Novembre 2009)

Salut!

Ça l'air plutôt général ton problème..... ce ne serait pas quelque chose à modifier au niveau de ta résolution de ton écran plutôt?


----------



## gershom (5 Novembre 2009)

C'est vrai qu'on peut diminuer la résolution et les tous caractères paraissent plus gros.
C'est un peu dommage de perdre de la finesse globalement car c'est surtout dans les titres des fenetres et dans les onglets que je suis géné (peut être à cause du fond gris?)
Y aurait il une autre solution?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Jeffouille (29 Novembre 2009)

gershom a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'on peut diminuer la résolution et les tous caractères paraissent plus gros.
> C'est un peu dommage de perdre de la finesse globalement car c'est surtout dans les titres des fenetres et dans les onglets que je suis géné (peut être à cause du fond gris?)
> Y aurait il une autre solution?
> Merci d'avance



idem avec un 27"


----------

